# Trying to build up base



## ulu (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm new to cyclingl, and I'm trying to get the express program for building my cycling base. I just turned 50, and I'm already in good shape. I run, surf and climb, so I do have great cardio, core and muscle strength. I started out doing 13 mile rides 3x per week and I felt great. I am now (3 weeks later) up to 17-20 miles 3x per week, and I now find myself fatigued for a day or two after my ride. Is this a lack of base? The searches I've done here seem to indicate that recovery time is needed, and I'm looking for advice on how to best get my base/strength up quickly to allow for some longer rides. Oh yeah, the terrain here is all hills.


----------



## Gitit (Sep 5, 2012)

That's a pretty big jump in a short time. How aggressive are your rides...how long does it take you to cover 20 miles? What type of cadence do you keep? When you say fatigued for a day or two, how fatigued?

Building base takes many months. Even though you are active in other things cycling uses very specific muscles and since you're new and doing hilly rides you're bound to feel the effects. Don't be in too big of a hurry to increase what you're doing on the bike and you'll be fine.


----------



## ulu (Sep 19, 2012)

Gitit said:


> Even though you are active in other things cycling uses very specific muscles and since you're new and doing hilly rides you're bound to feel the effects.


Man-tell me about it! I bought the bike and hit the road and bothered to do research later-I fugured it wouldn't effect me because of the running. Boy was I wrong. I'm still trying to figure the whole cadence thing out, as I watched a couple youtube videos and tried to find a comfortable cadence and keep with it. Here is my recorded track from yesterday's morning ride:

Total distance: 30.36 km (18.9 mi)
Moving time: 1:26:17
Average moving speed: 21.11 km/h (13.1 mi/h)
Max speed: 49.53 km/h (30.8 mi/h)
Average moving pace: 2.84 min/km (4.6 min/mi)
Fastest pace: 1.21 min/km (1.9 min/mi)
Max elevation: 169 m (555 ft)
Min elevation: -31 m (-102 ft)
Elevation gain: 426 m (1399 ft)
Max grade: 14 %
Min grade: -9 %
Recorded: 09/26/2012 5:53am

I'm sure it is noobish, but I was pooped all day. Also, I was wrong earlier-I am on my 2nd week of cycling.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

You're doing way too much too soon Ulu. It matters not how you compare to others or what you expect, it just matters how you compare to you.

Rule-of-thumb - increase no more than 10% per week, whether that be miles per ride, miles per week or time spent. I'd suggest backing off to 45 mins to one hour rides and working up from there.

You're right about recovery - we only adapt to the stress during recovery and to apply the stress again before we're completely recovered means sliding backwards. I'd suggest taking two recovery days between each ride. If you still feel pooped when you ride, go home and take another day. This can't be faked or rushed.

You say it's all hills - learn to spin up the hills in low gears. The strength will come. If you don't have low enough gears to spin up the hills then get lower gears.

After a few months and when you're not feeling fatigued from the riding, progress to one day's rest between rides with at least a two-day rest per week or a three-day.

I've been doing this sport for 50 years and I could train daily at one time but I'm back to 1, 2 and 3 day rests in the week now. More is not always better Ulu, sometimes less is better and *smart* is always better.

Edit - I was just thinking about your situation while out on my ride today - on your hills, don't go into the red zone or you will be severely eroding what little power you have. You must ride the hills well within your capabilities. Your rides should be at "conversation" pace - at the intensity where you can hold a conversation with someone or sing to yourself. Ride at this intensity until you have built a fitness base. You'll know when this time comes. Then start to include some harder efforts. Increase them very gradually. More isn't better.


----------



## ulu (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks-that sounds like sound advice. I have been riding with only one day off, so that must be what's behind the fatigue.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

ulu said:


> Thanks-that sounds like sound advice. I have been riding with only one day off, so that must be what's behind the fatigue.


Absolutely. I feel at my best when I have had 4 days off. I don't ever plan a 4-day rest but when they happen I just fly up the road at the start of my ride. Everything is healed; adaptation has taken place. Riding every 4th day isn't realistic as gains can't be made with so little riding but they sure are good for recovery. A planned one (every 3rd or 4th week?) would not be a bad idea. Due to weather, commitments and other factors I don't have to plan them.


----------

